# Parliamo di beneficenza



## Foglia (16 Settembre 2018)

Viaggiamo di fantasia, dai 

E siccome viaggiamo di fantasia, facciamolo un po' in grande.

Se voi aveste - toh- facciamo 100.000,00 euro da destinare in beneficenza, a chi la fareste?  

Io ho in testa i bimbi malati. Ci sono tante malattie. Ma su tutte, sceglierei le due patologie che forse sono quelle che numericamente colpiscono di più. Cuore e cancro.

Voi a chi la fareste?


----------



## Eliade (17 Settembre 2018)

Li darei all'associazione culturale della chiesa vicino dove lavoro, fanno mensa per i poveri. 100000 sono pochini, finiscono subito.

Inviato dal mio HUAWEI VNS-L31 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Foglia (17 Settembre 2018)

Eliade ha detto:


> Li darei all'associazione culturale della chiesa vicino dove lavoro, fanno mensa per i poveri. 100000 sono pochini, finiscono subito.
> 
> Inviato dal mio HUAWEI VNS-L31 utilizzando Tapatalk


Raddoppiamo allora. Bello ragionare in grande


----------



## Eliade (17 Settembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Raddoppiamo allora. Bello ragionare in grande


Anche 200000 penso che per la ricerca siano pochini. 
Iniziando a parlare di milioni, dovendo essere costretta a fare beneficenza li regalerei direttamente nelle mani dei terremotati che ancora non hanno le case e ai genovesi.

Inviato dal mio HUAWEI VNS-L31 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Foglia (17 Settembre 2018)

Eliade ha detto:


> Anche 200000 penso che per la ricerca siano pochini.
> Iniziando a parlare di milioni, dovendo essere costretta a fare beneficenza li regalerei direttamente nelle mani dei terremotati che ancora non hanno le case e ai genovesi.
> 
> Inviato dal mio HUAWEI VNS-L31 utilizzando Tapatalk


Hai ragione. Però è pure sempre meglio poco che niente.


----------



## Frithurik (17 Settembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Viaggiamo di fantasia, dai
> 
> E siccome viaggiamo di fantasia, facciamolo un po' in grande.
> 
> ...


Sei mai stata in un reparto oncologico pedriatico?
Basta andare regalare un sorriso ,una carezza ad un bambino malato,  un abbraccio sincero , una parola di conforto alla mamma, ti garantisco che avrai un magone al petto, ma la gioia di aver dato questo tipo di beneficienza.


----------



## Skorpio (17 Settembre 2018)

*...*

Mi piacerebbe realizzare un sogno specifico di una persona specifica, dati in modo diverso mi da il senso della dispersione.

Qualche anno fa in metro a NY entrò un signore e quando parti la carrozza cominciò a parlare.

Chiedeva un tetto per la notte per lui, sua moglie e i suoi figli, solo x una notte, non voleva elemosina.

Ecco.. mi sarebbe piaciuto dirgli: il tetto te lo compro io, e non solo per una notte, ma per sempre.

Li avrei spesi cosi


----------



## Foglia (17 Settembre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Mi piacerebbe realizzare un sogno specifico di una persona specifica, dati in modo diverso mi da il senso della dispersione.
> 
> Qualche anno fa in metro a NY entrò un signore e quando parti la carrozza cominciò a parlare.
> 
> ...



A volte sono belle anche le intenzioni. Per fortuna


----------



## Brunetta (18 Settembre 2018)

È buffo perché anche da queste scelte traspaiono orientamenti politici (NON partitici eh).
Io li darei a un progetto preciso che coinvolge molte persone anche nella fase decisionale.
Ad esempio un progetto di scuola popolare di qualsiasi tipo: musica, teatro, cinema, formazione.


----------



## Minerva (18 Settembre 2018)

Ricerca e tecnologia diagnostica all'avanguardia.ristrutturazione di ospedali per avere ambienti efficienti e rasserenanti anche dal punto di vista estetico.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Settembre 2018)

Minerva ha detto:


> Ricerca e tecnologia diagnostica all'avanguardia.ristrutturazione di ospedali per avere ambienti efficienti e rasserenanti anche dal punto di vista estetico.


Con 100.000€?


----------



## Minerva (18 Settembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Con 100.000€?


Cosi poco?  Ho assolutamente bisogno delle vostre quote


----------



## danny (19 Settembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Viaggiamo di fantasia, dai
> 
> E siccome viaggiamo di fantasia, facciamolo un po' in grande.
> 
> ...


Mah. Non ho questa gran passione per questo genere di beneficenza, anche se periodicamente qualcosa faccio.
Aiutare chi è lontano non è difficile. Mi sono accorto che è molto più complesso aiutare chi è vicino.
E accanto a noi ci sono tante persone che hanno bisogno, a volte non solo di soldi.
Ricordo un Natale, una persona che avrebbe fatto l'Assessore di lì a qualche anno.
Ti arriva col solito calendario da comprare - offerta libera - per la solita organizzazione dei bimbi in Africa.
Io pensavo che sarebbe stato più utile aiutare quelle persone che tiravano a campare nelle aree dismesse accanto a dove eravamo noi. Insomma, c'era anche gente che dormiva in macchina. Alla fine contribuimmo per 'sto cavolo di calendario. Per le persone accanto io e altre persone ci impegnammo cercando aiuti a livello comunale, senza ottenere alcun interesse. 
Credo che con 100.000 euro si possano organizzare tante cene con gli abitanti del quartiere. Dare una mano ai volontari che organizzano pasti gratis per i senzatetto, portando anche gli altri abitanti per aggregarli a loro  cercando di ricreare una comunità di gente che sappia ascoltarsi e aiutarsi.
100.000 potrebbero essere utili per aggregare, credo. Sì, farei così.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Settembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Mah. Non ho questa gran passione per questo genere di beneficenza, anche se periodicamente qualcosa faccio.
> Aiutare chi è lontano non è difficile. Mi sono accorto che è molto più complesso aiutare chi è vicino.
> E accanto a noi ci sono tante persone che hanno bisogno, a volte non solo di soldi.
> Ricordo un Natale, una persona che avrebbe fatto l'Assessore di lì a qualche anno.
> ...


Mettiamoci insieme!


----------



## Eliade (27 Settembre 2018)

Minerva ha detto:


> Cosi poco?  Ho assolutamente bisogno delle vostre quote


[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]

Inviato dal mio HUAWEI VNS-L31 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------

